# + + + لمـــاذا الصـــليــب + + +



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*لماذا الصليب*
*
لماذا إختار السيد المسيح أن يموت مصلوباً؟

لماذا لم يمت موتاً طبيعياً ؟لماذا لم يمت المسيح بالمرض ؟لماذا لم يموت المسيح سراً ؟

يقول القديس اثناسيوس

وربما تسائل أخ إن كان لابد أن يُسلّم جسده للموت نيابة عن الجميع، فلماذا لم يضع هذا الجسد ( على فراش الموت وفى وضع خاص ) كأى انسان عادى بدلاً من أن ياتى به الى موت الصليب علناً ؟ فقد كان اكثر لياقة له أن أن يُسلّم جسده بكرامة بدلاً من ان يحتمل موتاً مشيناً كهذا . 
ولكن لابد ان ننتبة لأن هذه اعتراضات بشرية أما ما فعله المخلص فهو حقاً عمل إلهى ولائق بلاهوته لاسباب كثيرة 
أولاً : إن الموت الذى يصيب البشر عادة يأتيهم بسبب ضعف طبيعتهم وإذ هم لا يستطيعون البقاء لزمن طويل فإنهم ينحلون فى الزمن ( المحدد ).
وبسبب هذا ايضاً تنتابهم الاسقام فيمرضون ويموتون أم الرب فإنه ليس ضعيفاً بل هو قوة الله ، وكلمة الله ، وهو الحياة عينها. 
ولو أنه وضع جسده ( للموت ) فى مكان خاص وعلى فراش كما يموت البشر عادة لكان الناس قد ظنوا أنه ذاق ذلك ( للموت ) بسبب ضعف طبيعته ، ولظنوا أيضاً أنه لم يكن فيه ما يميزه عن سائر البشر . أما وأنه هو الحياة وكلمة الله ، وكان من المحتم أن يتم الموت نيابة عن الجميع ، لهذا ولأنه هو الحياة والقوة فقد نال الجسد منه قوة . ( تجسد الكلمة ف 21 )

وعن ضرورة موته علنياً يقول :

وحتى ولو لم يكن به أى مرض أو وجع ، وافترضنا أنه هو نفسه قام بإخفاء جسده "فى زوية" أو فى صحراء أو منزل ، أو أى مكان آخر، ثم بعد ذلك ظهر فجأة قائلاً أنه قام من بيين الاموات ، لترآى للجميع أنه يتكلم بكلام هذيان ولَماَ صقوا ما قاله عن القيامة ، لأنه لم يكن هناك اى شاهد على موته . ( تجسد الكلمة ف 23 )

فإذا جعل موته سرأً فكيف يظهر عدم فساد جسده ، وكيف يكون لتلاميذه الجسارة على أن يتكلموا عن القيامة 
وكيف كان يمكن تقديم البرهان على ابطال الموت والانتصار عليه لو لم يكن قد واجه الموت أمام أعين الجميع 

لماذا لم يمت السيد المسيح بالحرق أو بالغرق أو بطعنة الحربة بالخنق أو بالشنق أو مذبوحاً بالسيف ؟

ولماذا اختار الصليب بالذات ؟

وللاجابة عل هذا السؤال يجب علينا الدخول الى اعماق الصليب والتأمل فيه لنرى المعانى اللاهوتية والروحية , وهل كانت تتوفرهذه المعانى فى أى طريقة اخرى للموت ؟ 

بالصليب صار السيد المسيح هو الكاهن والذبيحة :

يقول يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم :

( لقد قيل أن فصحنا المسيح ذُوبح من أجلنا . فقل لى أين ذُبح ؟ لقد ذُبح مرفوعاً على الصليب . المذبح جديد ومختلف عن أى مذبح ،لأن الذبيحة جديدة ومختلفة عن أى ذبيحة فهو نفسه الذبيحة والكاهن ، أما كونه ذبيحة فبحسب الجسد ، اما كونه كاهن فبحسب الروح ، وهو نفسه المقدِّم والمُقدَّم . فاسمع أيضًا ما يقول بولس " إن رئيس الكهنة الذي يؤخذ من بين الناس إنما يُقام من أجل الناس ليقدم عنهم (ذبائح) لله، أما المسيح فلم تكن له حاجة إلى ذلك إذ قرَّب ذاته" (عب8:5، 3:8). ويقول بولس الرسول في موضع آخر " إن المسيح قُدِّم مرة واحدة ليحمل خطايا كثيرين" (عب 28:9). لقد قُدِّم ههنا، أما هناك فقدَّم ذاته. أرأيت كيف صار ذبيحة وكاهنًا معًا، وكيف كان الصليب مذبحًا له؟ )

لم يكن السيد المسيح هو مجرد ذبيحة قُدِّمت عن حياة العالم لكنه كان هو الكاهن وهو الذبيحة فى آنٍ واحد. فإذا كان قد تم ذبحه على الأرض مثلاً؛ سيكون فى هذا الوضع ذبيحة وليس كاهناً. ولكن على الصليب هو يرفع يديه ككاهن وهو فى نفس الوقت الذبيح المعلّق. فالناظر إليه يراه ككاهن يصلى وفى نفس الوقت يراه ذبيحاً ويقول "فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (1كو 5 : 7) هو يشفع فى البشرية أثناء تقديمه لذاته كذبيحة. لذلك رآه يوحنا الحبيب فى سفر الرؤيا مثل "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ5: 6) .

كان المذبح والذبيحة هما حجر الزاوية فى عبادة العهد القديم ، كذلك الصليب وموت المسيح الكفارى ، هما حجر زاوية الإيمان فى العهد الجديد ، من أجل هذا فإن كل أسفار العهد الجديد تناولت قصة الصليب باستثناء ثلاث رسائل قصيرة هى الرسالة إلى فليمون ، ورسالتا يوحنا الثانية والثالثة . 


الصليب أعطى فرصة ثلاث ساعات لإتمام العمل :

لا تـوجد وسيـلة موت تستـغرق ثـلاث سـاعات. فـإذا وضعوا شخصاً فى النار سيموت خلال خمس دقائق. وكذلك الموت بالغرق، وكذلك الشنق (فعند إزاحة الشئ الذى يقف عليه المحكوم عليه بالإعدام يصير معلقاً من رقبته فيحدث إنفصال للنخاع الشوكى فى ثانية واحدة وبعد دقيقتين يُسلم الروح). ولكن السيد المسيح كان يموت طوال الساعات الثلاث وقد حدثت أمور هامة وضخمة جداً فى هذه الساعات الثلاث :

أولاً : : تذكُّر آدم

صُلِبَ السيد المسيح فى اليوم السادس وفى الساعة السادسة ليذكّرنا بآدم الذى خلق فى اليوم السادس

ثانياً : كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب :

يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون (لو 23: 34)
على الصليب علمنا المحبة والغفران
على الصليب علمنا الصلاة من احل الاعداء 

يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : 

غير أن محبته غير الموصوفة للبشر لم تُرى في الصليب فقط، بل أيضًا في كلماته التي تفوه بها على الصليب. فلتسمع هذه الكلمات. عندما كان على الصليب معرضًا للهزء والسخرية والإهانة قال: "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو34:23). أرأيت محبة الرب للبشر؟ كان مصلوبًا لكنه صلى من أجل صالبيه، أما هؤلاء فقد كانوا يهزأون به قائلين " إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب" (مت40:27). أما هو فلم ينزل عن الصليب إذ هو ابن الله، ولأجل هذا جاء لكى يُصلب من أجلنا. قالوا : " أنزل عن الصليب لنرى ونؤمن بك".
اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس (لو 23: 43)

يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : 

أترغب في معرفة إنجاز عظيم آخر للصليب يفوق إدراك العقل البشرى؟ إن الفردوس الذي كان مغلقًا قد فُتح اليوم. اليوم دخل اللص إليه. هناك إنجازان عظيمان، فتح الفردوس ودخول اللص إليه، إعادته لوطنه القديم، واسترداده إلى بلده الأم." اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو43:23).
يا امرأة، هوذا ابنك (يو 19: 26)زز هوذا أمك (يو 19: 27)
ألوى ألوى لما شبقتنى (مر 15: 34) (مت 27: 46)
أنا عطشان (يو 19: 28)

قد أكمل (يو 19: 30)

العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل، قد أكملته" (يو 4:17 )

أ‌- السيد المسيح أكمل بر الناموس "من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يو 46:8 )
ب‌- أكمل كل النبوات الخاصة به.
ت‌- أكمل عمله الكرازي.
ث‌- كما كملت الخطايا الموضوعة على كتفيه- كمل أيضاً العار الواقع عليه "ملعون من علق على خشبه" بذلت ظهري للضاربين، وخدي للناتفين، ووجهي لم أستره عن خزي البصاق.
ج‌- كمل آلامه بالجسد وكمل الغضب الواقع عليه. 
"قد أكمل" هي هتاف الفرح والانتصار ، هتف به الرب الذي صارع وملك ، وأستطاع ان يشترينا بثمن .
يا أبتاه، فى يديك أستودع روحى (لو 23: 46)

يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : 

هذا الصوت يعلمنا أن نفوس القديسين لا تعود تنزل إلى الجحيم كما كان قبلاً بل تكون مع الله، لقد أحدث المسيح بداية هذا التغير.

يقول القديس أمبروسيوس :

يستودع الابن روحه (البشرية) في يديّ الآب، إذ يستريح في أحشاء الآب.
يستودع روحه في يديّ الآب، لكنه وإن كان في الأعالي إلا أنه أضاء الجحيم ليخلص الذين فيه... 
استودع الروح في يديّ الآب حتى تتحرر السماوات نفسها من قيود الظلمة، ويكون سلام في السماء وتستطيع الأرض أن تتبعها.
أسلم الروح بإرادته... لذا أضاف "بصوت عظيم".


الصليب علامة النصرة

يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : 

هل رأيت النصرة الجديرة بالإعجاب؟
هل رأيت مآثر الصليب؟
هل أقول لك شيئًا آخر جدير بالإعجاب؟
إذا عرفت بأي طريقة انتصر المسيح، سوف يصير إعجابك أعظم . فبنفس الأسلحة التي غلب الشيطان بها الإنسان ، انتصر المسيح عليه. واسمع كيف؟ عذراء وخشبة وموت هي رموز هزيمتنا . العذراء كانت حواء ، لأنها لم تكن قد عرفت رجلها. الخشبة كانت الشجرة (التي أوصى الله آدم بألا يأكل منها) والموت كان عقاب آدم. لكن العذراء والخشبة والموت كانت رموزًا لهزيمتنا ، صارت رموزًا للانتصار. لأن لدينا مريم العذراء بدلاً من حواء، ولدينا خشبة الصليب بدلاً من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، ولدينا موت المسيح بدلا من موت آدم. هل رأيت، فالشيطان هُزم بنفس الأسلحة التي انتصر بها قديمًا؟!! 

لقد حارب الشيطان آدم وانتصر عليه بالقرب من الشجرة، والمسيح انتصر على الشيطان فوق خشبة الصليب. 

الشجرة الأولى قادت البشر إلى الجحيم، أما الثانية فقد حملتهم من الهاوية إلى الحياة. 
أيضا الشجرة الأولى أخفت الأسير إذ كان عاريا، أما الثانية فأظهرته للجميع جهاراً، أى المسيح المنتصر الذي كان عارياً معلقاً فوقها.

وأيضًا الموت الأول أدان كل الذين وُلدوا من بعده، بينما الثاني ، أي موت المسيح ، قد أقام أولئك الذين عاشوا قبل المسيح : " من يستطيع أن يصف بالأقوال قوة الرب" (مز106: 2س). كنا أموات وها قد صرنا أحياء

الصليب شجرة الحياة :

عندما عُلِّق السيد المسيح على الصليب كان مثل الشجرة والثمرة معلقة فيها. فإذ نظر إبليس إلى الشجرة ووجد أن الثمرة شهية للأكل وجيدة للنظر، إلتهم تلك الثمرة وإذ إبتلع الموت ما هو ضده إبتُلِعَ الموت من الحياة كما كتب بولس الرسول "لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت أى إبليس" (عب2 :14). أراد الرب يسوع أن يذكّر إبليس بما فعله فى الإنسان وأراد أن يسقيه من نفس الكأس الذى ملأه وجرعه لغيره. لذلك يقول بولس الرسول عن نعمة الخلاص "التى أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة" (أف1: 8). لم يؤذ أحداً إنما كان يأتى عليه كل الأذى، وهو يحرر البشر من سلطان الموت والخطية. وهذه هى حكمة الله العجيبة، فالشيطان ليست له حجة لأنه هو المعتدِى فعندما قُبض عليه متلبساً بجريمته كان لابد أن يدان. لذلك كان موت السيد المسيح على الصليب هو أحد مراحل دينونة الشر والخطية. "لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه فى ما كان ضعيفاً بالجسد فالله إذ أرسل إبنه فى شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية فى الجسد" (رو 8 : 3). فأدين الشيطان على الصليب

الصليب محا اللعنة :

ورد فى سفر التثنية " المعلّق ملعون من الله" (تث21: 23) لذلك أصّر اليهود على أن يموت السيد المسيح صلباً، لكى يثبتوا عليه اللعنة بحسب الناموس ولا يجرؤ أحد أن يقول إنه بار أو قديس لأن الناموس يقول "إن المعلّق ملعون من الله". مع أن الله وضع هذه الآية فى الناموس لكى يُعلّق الله الكلمة على الصليب ويرفع لعنة الخطية، لذلك أكمل أشعياء النبى المعنى قائلاً "لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مُصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل أثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شُفينا" (أش53: 4-5). قد يعتقدون أنه ملعون لكنه حمل لعنة خطايا آخرين وحمل خطايا كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين حاملاً آثامهم. لذلك لا ينبغى أن تؤخذ آية واحدة بدون النظر إلى ما يُكمل المعنى من آيات أخرى فى الكتاب.
محا السيد المسيح لعنة الخطية بقيامته من بين الأموات كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "وتعين إبن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات" (رو1: 4). لذلك يقول أيضاً "الذى أسلِمَ من أجل خطايانا وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (رو4: 25). وأكد أهمية الصليب كوسيلة لرفع اللعنة عن المفديين فقال أن "المسيح إفتدانا من لعنة الناموس،إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا. لأنه مكتوب: "ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة". لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم فى المسيح يسوع، لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح" (غل3: 13،14)

*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + + + لمـــاذا الصـــليــب + + +*

*
الصليب علامة النصرة

موضوع راااائع ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## mekhael malak (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: + + + لمـــاذا الصـــليــب + + +*

*ميرسي ليكي كتير يا فيبي علي مرورك و ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

الصليب عند الهالكين جهاله اما عندنا نحن المخلصين هو قوه الرب
شكرااا جدااا موضوع غايه فى الجمال


----------

